# Shaved belly



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Lulu just got back from the groomer's and she is in a lot of discomfort now!!! I don't know how to help her. The groomer shaved her belly and sanitary area (which is normal). However I think they might have shaved too close to her skin and also nicked her nipples and the pee outlet. She's been licking and dragging her butt on the floor.

Is there anything I can apply to help her? I don't want her to chew and lick till she breaks more skin.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Roonie just came back from the groomer (poodle/schnauzer) and she shaved him a little close too under the ears and on the neck and elbows. We put bag balm on him, its a miracle worker. He used to scratch his ears a lot and the ends used to scab up, we bag balm-ed him up for awhile and now his ears are soft and supple, no side affects of all of the scratching.
Anyway, he is a bit tender in the areas where the groomer got him to short and as long as we can keep Kodi from licking it off, the bag balm really does a lot for soothing and making him more comfortable.

Now, if only I can find something to keep him warm (full schnauzer cut, so he is short all over except for his beard and eyebrows and mustache. Right now he is cuddled up completely under my coat with his nose close to keep warm and at night I snuggle him in a blanket to keep him warm and he still scoots closer to me to be warmer. 

Add: Bag Balm is loaded with lanolin, so don't use it if your dog is allergic to it. I am not sure if dogs can be allergic to it, but I know people can be allergic to it, so some dogs might be allergic too.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

What's bag balm??


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Bag-Balm-BAG-BALM-oz/dp/B0018SBP4S/ref=pd_sim_sg_2

there is also a 10oz can, but I have been using the same 1oz can for years, a little bit goes a long ways, I'm not sure what anyone would do with 10oz of it. I also use it on chapped lips, cuts and scrapes, anything really, some people use it on their hands and feet at night and some even use it on their faces. It was originally made for dairy cows (I think) and it is amazing for everything. If your not allergic to lanolin I recommend it for dog and human alike.

I have a nervous habit of chewing on my lips until they bleed on stressful days like holidays or flu/common cold days. It can be really uncomfortable (because I chewed them so hard) at night, slather it on when I go to bed and wake up completely healed (no really, healed.)

As you can tell, I'm a fan.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I get bag balm at my local drug store. It is used mostly in my area on cow udders but is also for other animal use. It helps with chapped and chaffed skin. I have also used it on myself for heat rash. It is very soothing. It comes in a dark bright green can with roses and a cow pic on the tin.( at least my tin is like that) It is in a square tin. It is really great stuff!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

You can get bag balm at any grocery store, it's w the lotions. It is popular for cow teat soreness but has gone mainstream forever ago since its a great soother & moisturizer.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

sounds good! I'll probably get it from Amazon.... I don't think they sell that stuff here. I'm not in the U.S.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

It's super common as a hand lotion, look for a square green can.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Make sure you tell the groomer next time you go in (hopefully they keep cards/info on what blades they used, etc) that you had irritation. They can use an anti-itch spray after clipping next time immediately, to help fend off the itchies. Keep in mind, the longer between groomings/having the sanitary areas clipped, the more likely irritation is..Its like letting your legs grow for 3 months, then shaving them..the skin isn't used to it, and can get irritated. Generally, a 10 blade is used, and is very safe, however, if its been awhile between groomings, its more likely for irritation. Also, the bum scooting can be an anal gland issue..If they weren't expressed, they may need to be, and if they were, they may just feel funny, hence the scooting. Strongly discourage scooting, licking and scratching, as dogs can make a big mess of something minor if they go to town with licking and scratching, and a minor issue turns into a big mess. You can use neosporin, or even vaseline to coat the skin and offer moisture relief. Cortisone anti itching sprays work great too for the first day or two. If you can keep that area shaved regularly at home, her skin will get used to it, and you won't have this issue in the future also.


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

Once I used Solarcaine and it worked instantly and I didn't have to reapply it. Not sure if it's suppose to be used on dogs but it worked great. I had used bag balm and skin works but he was still itching. Solarcaine did the trick.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks all for the great advice! She's now better but I notice there was not only irritation from shaving, but also some broken skin near the anus. I'm guessing that the groomer dug in too much when expressing the anal glads :/ anyway it has healed. I bought an anti itch antiseptic spray and applied it to the shaved area and the anus area with a soaked cotton wool everyday, 

Bought the bag balm too hahaha... a colleague who went to the US bought it for me but he bought the 10oz can... omg... should I use it for cooking too??? haha... how am I gonna finish it...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

WTF is a pee outlet?


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

lol it's where the pee comes out  anyway what is it called?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Her urethra?


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

barqui said:


> ]
> Bought the bag balm too hahaha... a colleague who went to the US bought it for me but he bought the 10oz can... omg... should I use it for cooking too??? haha... how am I gonna finish it...


Lol. Yeah, I have a one oz can and cant seem to use it all, its like it never ends. I use it almost every night for a few months of the year and still cant seem to use it all...Good luck using all of that ten oz can. On another note, sometimes I notice it gets a bit... bubbly, it doesn't harm it though, just stir it around a bit and the bubbles will go away. I notice the bubbles if I don't use it for a few months or in really warm weather.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Bag balm works good to soften people's feet and hands. Apply before bed, put on cotton gloves/socks, and in the am you'll be amazed. It's great on chapped hands.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> Bag balm works good to soften people's feet and hands. Apply before bed, put on cotton gloves/socks, and in the am you'll be amazed. It's great on chapped hands.


 You are so correct.....and it also works better than Preperation H. ( for hemerhoids) LOL!!! (however you spell it!!!)


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> WTF is a pee outlet?


An electrical outlet, silly. The one where you plug the dog in and it glows at night. A doggy nightlight as it were.

Except that it begins with the letter P. Meaning that if the dog pees, everyone in the house is instantly electrocuted.

Moral of this being: teach your peeing pup, after you've unplugged him or her, to get the business done outdoors where there are no pee outlets. Everyone is safe, no creature, human or canine, is unintentionally killed and everyone is happily alive.

So unplug your dogs. Pumpkin and fuse boxes with the switches un-tripped can accomplish this quite well.


----------

